# Owner Advocacy Forum



## ecwinch (Jul 30, 2009)

[_Closing as a duplicate post.  Please CLICK HERE to continue any discussion._ - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


Question for All: Do you think it makes sense to have a dedicated forum for owner advocacy issues? Owner Advocacy defined as "Issues and Actions related to Owners Rights and HOA Governance"

A forum where issues like the following can be discussed:

 - pending and active legal actions related to timesharing
 - issues with HOA governance
 - HOA election issues
 - forming concerned owners groups

 ... I am sure others have additions to that list.

It seems like there is a lot activity in that area right now, with a lot of resorts wrestling with those issues.

It seems to be a trend related to the economy, owners defaulting, and in particular, resorts were leverage is involved. Right now in the NE, you have three resorts where the developer controlled resorts are making questionable utilization of the assessment process.

And you have the RCI Exchange suit, the action with Ocean Club, two cases involving WorldMark, a resort in HI, Festiva, and I hear rumors of something with Wyndham FSP/Club.  

Would it make sense to consolidate all those threads in one area? Perhaps where some stickies might be added pointing to owner advocacy resources and state timeshare laws. 

I think it would assist concerned owners groups to see what is going on at other resorts. Currently you have to hunt and peck in a variety of locations to find threads pertaining to owner advocacy. 

I recognize a challenge in moderating the thread, but think that issue is mitigated to some degree. If a thread is created in one of the regional or network specific forums, I think it can be moved and a stub left in the regional thread pointing to the owner advocacy forum.

Just curious on hearing what others see as  the pro's and con's of that idea.


----------

